
Ring oscillators on Silego GreenPAK 4 - jsnell
http://lab.whitequark.org/notes/2016-08-05/ring-oscillators-on-silego-greenpak4/
======
jepler
Ring oscillators (more specifically, XOR or other mixing operations between at
least two oscillators) are a good basis for a TRNG. I've implemented one of my
own (source code now lost :() :
[https://emergent.unpythonic.net/projects/hm2rng](https://emergent.unpythonic.net/projects/hm2rng)
with links to an academic paper that still works. the whirlygig rng page
appears to have moved to
[https://warmcat.com/hardware%20design/linux%20peripherals/20...](https://warmcat.com/hardware%20design/linux%20peripherals/2007/11/24/whirlygig-
gpld-hwrng.html)

